# NTs whats your views on religion?



## ThySirBadger (Nov 5, 2016)

Just a cliche and vague and a very common question, but you're smart enough surely you can break down what I am asking.

Let me explain my religious views as an ENTP- trust me it's complicated.
I grew up in a pretty religious environment, a vast majority of my family are catholic, at least 14 out of 19 of my cousins have some correlation of religious beliefs.

One of my cousins and I, both of us are ENTPs broke off from the church around 2 years ago when we disagreed with there view points, mainly the ones that expressed the belief that others will go to hell if they don't believe the exact way we believe in. We saw many of the things as religious brainwashing and we didn't want to be apart of it- I don't think my grandma approved, she kinda disowned me.

A year after that I became a Methodist but over time I found myself getting more open minded, and as a result of that I started to break off from Christianity. 

As of now I hold open minded stand points and I am generally open to any religion/belief, can't really say I am an atheist, maybe I am an agnostic, I still hold a few christian view points.

In conclusion I am just an open minded person that often mediates things, I live in an area with lots of churches and lots of gay people and are school has a population of 2000, so I am usually one of the people that busts in the middle of an argument and shuts both of them up because its fun.

Anyhow I am curious to see what every other NT has to say about religion, I know most of you guys are atheists/agnostics.

Also one more thing, if a flame war starts then at least recognize that you wont be able to change the oppositions mind about anything- so only argue if its for fun, if you argue for an actual reason here then it wont do or promote anything.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm an atheist


----------



## furryfury (Sep 20, 2015)

Agnostic. I don't believe in any religions, but to paraphrase Shakespeare, there are more things in Heaven and Earth than are dreamt of in our philosophies.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

im agnostic, i'm not from a really religious family, my mums chatholic but now she has some buddhist influences 
i don't believe in a god, or that he have souls that wonder around when we die
the thing is, i like religion, i like going to church, seeing people praying (not doing so myself) i like seeing people meditating and lighting up candles for a virgin, i think religion is really interesting and says a lot about the person, i think the representation of a god or a bigger figure represents a society itself
but for my personal religious beliefs, i'm agnostic, although i believe in specific philosophies


----------



## Kaiju (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm an atheist in the sense that I don't actively believe in the concept of a monotheistic God, but I'm an agnostic in the sense that I'm open to the idea of a collection of things being attributed to a larger divinity. For example, a pantheistic interpretation of God has often fascinated me, but I've never heard the case made beyond emotional appeal. As we all know, emotional appeals don't work on NTs, especially INTP/INTJs.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd class myself as spiritual. 

I don't believe in any single one religion and I dislike all constituted religions alike for they are more trouble than good.

However, I'd like to think there is something connecting us all, be it a higher power or whatnot. It's more wishful thinking than belief though.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Not religious.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

It doesn't make sense when you look at it at any kind of distance. (Why are there so many different ideas around the world if a god or gods want humanity to worship them? Wouldn't they sort it out and make sure everyone is in the same page? Why do people generally just worship the god or gods of the culture into which they were born?). It is never based on anything tangible. The simplest answer is that it just grew out of stories cultures developed over time, and has nothing to do with anything mystical.

When I was very young I was trying to determine how these impossible-sounding stories in the Old Testament could be true, considering they seemed far too magical and very much like stories from a children's book of Greek myths that I had. So, I asked my Sunday School teacher "How did they know Adam and Eve existed? Did they find the bones?" (I watched way too many dinosaur documentaries.). My teacher said: "You have to have faith." I considered this for a while, and then decided that such an answer was unsatisfactory, the whole thing seemed very unlikely, and I dismissed it all.


----------



## ThySirBadger (Nov 5, 2016)

SilverKelpie said:


> It doesn't make sense when you look at it at any kind of distance. (Why are there so many different ideas around the world if a god or gods want humanity to worship them? Wouldn't they sort it out and make sure everyone is in the same page? Why do people generally just worship the god or gods of the culture into which they were born?). It is never based on anything tangible. The simplest answer is that it just grew out of stories cultures developed over time, and has nothing to do with anything mystical.
> 
> When I was very young I was trying to determine how these impossible-sounding stories in the Old Testament could be true, considering they seemed far too magical and very much like stories from a children's book of Greek myths that I had. So, I asked my Sunday School teacher "How did they know Adam and Eve existed? Did they find the bones?" (I watched way too many dinosaur documentaries.). My teacher said: "You have to have faith." I considered this for a while, and then decided that such an answer was unsatisfactory, the whole thing seemed very unlikely, and I dismissed it all.


Oh yeah, I also questioned the old testament as a kid. Don't believe in any of it.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

"My concern with religion is that it allows us by the millions to believe what only lunatics could believe on their own."

- Sam Harris


----------



## Gorion (Sep 20, 2016)

I believe that God exists but I am not religious in the sense that I'd attend church or read the bible regurarly. I just accept the proposition that "God exists" and I leave it at that. My "faith" is above all theoretical and academic. I'd label myself as an academic theist. I feel like I have very little in common with the usual definition of a religious person.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I've always been an atheist.

As I've gotten older I've come to better understand some of the psychology and sociology and biology behind why religions exists, why people believe... and w/o religions I don't think people would have ever been able to organize in to large complex tribes and so no advanced culture, government, science, economic structures etc. would exist without religion .. so I've come to recognize that it's played a significant beneficial role in human development in the past and recognize that it's not going away anytime soon if ever... even if I wish it would. I used to see religion as a cancer, a social disease, that've we've long outgrown the benefits to society of having... I'm not sure if I still believe that, maybe I still feel that way, but I don't see it as constructive to share such views. I think the thing we should all strive to do is live in peaceful coexistence with people of all beliefs, regardless of what they believe. I think promoting an acceptance of people having different religious beliefs (as well as political and any other differences of beliefs) is what needs to be focused on and what there isn't enough of. I think the problem with religious beliefs, more than the substance of any religious beliefs, is just not enough people accepting the reality that people will always have different beliefs and not enough people supporting people's intrinsic freedom to believe whatever the will regardless of the content of their beliefs.

In other words I'm a fierce advocate of Freedom of Religion and Freedom of speech, and so I like to downplay my own religious beliefs because I don't want them to detract from promoting the protection of those freedoms.


----------



## Enterprise (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm a Christian, though a borderline deist.


----------



## The Internet (Nov 10, 2016)

Agnostic. I don't believe that "god" is what most humans currently believe it to be, or if one even exists. It could be many things. Yesterday, though, I thought about how universes might actually make up multiverses, etc. and how god could have created the big picture of everything. In other words, maybe a being set everything in motion, and things like the big bang filled out the details of everything. It's like those brainstorming maps where a large concept leads to many ideas. Of course, I have no idea how this could've happened or if it even can.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

An atheist, and I despise religion.


----------



## Core_Create (Nov 12, 2016)

Atheist. 

Very young, questioned everything. Made no sense. Hate authority. God has a god complex, should get over himself.

I am spiritual though, or rather, I enjoy the idea of being spiritual but suck at it. I'd love to be a hippy or Buddhist, Buddhism really appeals to me. 

I also had a religion class (I'm Irish, so yeah, was big) which taught us about why religion came, answer questions we couldn't (at the time) really answer.. etc etc. Interesting, but I feel sorry for people who need holes filled by lies. I know a friend who turned to God after he brother went to jail for murder and stuff, I accept that. When you need it like that, I will accept that it's nice to have something. I know it's a crutch, but I don't want people to hurt themselves if they can believe in God instead I guess. But I hope she gets out of it still, and I do tease her a bit, and she, me.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuck organized religion.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

*Statistically:
*Chances of us having a creator is very high.
Chances of that creator being any kind of god, let alone a "known god" (under a common religion) is extremely low.
Chances of at least one god existing in some higher level of creation(or future lower level of creation), is again very high.

*On belief:
*I dont believe in anything god related. I also dont believe in green non-observable goblins. That doesnt necessarily mean I say "they dont exist" so I guess that makes me an agnostic? I mostly tend to say its useless to speak about non-observable goblins and assume they dont exist.. soo that makes me an atheist? .. so it kinda depends on how you define non-belief.

*What I know: (not believe)
*Current religious beliefs are obviously not from the god they speak of. They may or may not be a creation of some crooked up god. (again pointless to discuss)


----------



## Yaypyroo (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know if there's a God, and personally I doubt it, but if there's one thing I hate with a passion it's people who act superior for being an atheist. Let people believe what they want to believe, even if you disagree with it.

I think I've met more people who are passionate about atheism than I ever have people who are passionate about a religion. I don't know why they do it, it's not like not believing in something is some sort of edgy unique opinion, it's fairly commonplace at this point. I just can't stand it when people act like they're better for not being religious while doing nothing for anyone, meanwhile the religious people are actually trying to make the world a better place.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a baptized Seventh-day Adventist. While I am affiliated with the religion, I do enjoy discussing different faiths (or lack thereof) with my friends. There is something to learn from every faith.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> And what could be so secretful? It would be religion like thousands others or personal belief kit. Nothing too outstanding.


Jk! Hahahahahahaha. Well you might be surprised imma Christian, baby. (^з^)-☆


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I grew up in a catholic environment, went to church, read the Bible, etc., but when I went to high school I had philosophy classes about metaphysics and epistemology, which made me doubt my religion. I started thinking about it, a lot, and eventually decided I wasn't able to believe in such thing as a God. Still I respect everyone who does.


----------



## Epitomity (Nov 13, 2012)

Religion is for the faint of heart.


----------



## Supreme_Overlord (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm an agnostic atheist. I view any claims that affirm or deny God's existence as irrational, as there isn't sufficient evidence for either position. I do believe, however, that it's perfectly rational to deny many specific religious beliefs, as many of them have evidence against them.


----------



## lifeguruguru (Oct 31, 2016)

I see religion for what it is. For the individual it's a way to cope with everyday life, a way to find comfort when you can't get it elsewhere and acts like a guide for them throughout their lifetime. Depending on where you are born you will be part of the dominant religion in the region. 
For the masses i see it as a tool of masscontrol and manipulation. I belive many leaders in ALL major religions have been corrupt at some point in time and understood the power they could aquire with it. 
As for me im a agnostic with no real thought on what a god could be but something we would never understand, atleast not in my lifetime.


----------

